# Massachusetts Police Corps?



## DanB (May 25, 2003)

Has anyone done this?

For a recap(havent been here in a long time), Im 16 years old, a junior at Hampshire Regional High School, and a Police Explorer with Westfield PD. Since its getting to be that time to look at collleges, im considering my options. I want to go to Westfield State College and major in CJ.

I was thinking of joining the ANG(since the 104th is right out of Barnes, which is in Westfield) but I dont want to get deployed because it would mess my school schedual up. So I found the Mass Police Corps site, was wondering if anybody has gone threw there program or known somebody that has gone threw. Any feed back appriciated. Id like to do a local deptarment like my dept(hopefully)., then go on to MSP.

http://www.waylandpolice.com/Massachusetts Police Corps.htm

thanks

-Dan


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Last I heard the Mass Police Corps is suspended. I can vouch for Westfield State's CJ program, I'm a senior there now.


----------



## DanB (May 25, 2003)

Mikey682 said:


> Last I heard the Mass Police Corps is suspended. I can vouch for Westfield State's CJ program, I'm a senior there now.


Really? hear any reason why?

Do you work at WPD?


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Dan,

Use the 'Search' feature of the bulletin board; there were many posts about the Mass Police Corps several months ago. They are not actively accepting applications or running classes right now, mostly because of financial reasons from what I understand.

Good luck!

-Mike


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

One more thing - the official MPC website was located at http://www.masspolicecorps.com - but it appears to have been taken offline... not a good sign if you were hoping to apply!

-Mike


----------



## DanB (May 25, 2003)

tomahawk said:


> One more thing - the official MPC website was located at http://www.masspolicecorps.com - but it appears to have been taken offline... not a good sign if you were hoping to apply!


damn, I was fearing that 

Oh well, I guess I can ask some of the local departments if they have any programs similar to MPC's, just emailed MSP to see if they did anything like that.


----------



## luap112 (Jan 24, 2003)

Dan,

I can Vouch for both. I graduated from Westfield State College. Great program and great instructors, all have line experience in the C.J,. field. As far as the Police Corps goes no several people who have graduated from the program. Its very tough and demanding but well worth it. I believe you have to have a four year degree or at least close to it to apply. If you are interested in the ANG or military and you like the USAF you might want to consider doing ROTC Umass has an AFROTC det . If you end up going to WSC, WSC students are allowed to take ROTC classes. But check with Mass police Corps if she is still there speak with a Lt. Thompson she can probably answer all of your questions she is also very personable. hope that helps you out


----------



## CPDexplorer (Jun 6, 2003)

Hey everyone, thanks for posting about this subject. I am in HS as well, and I am also pursuing Law enforcment as a career. (in fact, Dan is an Explorer at the same Dept. that I am.) HEY DAN!! \/ 
Any recomendations for someone interested in becoming a Trooper for the MSP asap? I plan on going to college, possibly going into the military or reserves, but what in your opinion is the best way to go?
Thank you in advance for any responses.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

DanB said:


> Do you work at WPD?


If by WPD you mean WSCPD, thats affirmative.

Dan, all you can do is wait for the next exam, take it, then sit by the mailbox for 3 months to see your score, and if its high enough, wait for another letter. I think I can safely say there will not be another exam in the near future though.


----------



## DanB (May 25, 2003)

CPDexplorer said:


> . (in fact, Dan is an Explorer at the same Dept. that I am.) HEY DAN!! \/
> Any recomendations for someone interested in becoming a Trooper for the MSP asap?


 :whaasup:

And Id also like to hear some recomendations for becoming a MSP trooper


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Ahem!
Did someone mention Police Corps?
:L:  :blush:


----------



## tigerwoody (Jul 1, 2002)

I went through most of the Police Corps hiring process steps a half a year ago until one day i received a letter from them. i thought it was a scheduling for my final interview but it was a letter stating that they did not have the funds for another class. I can tell you that it is a top notch academy and all the personnel there are nice and helpful. If they run another class, i would go for it.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Isn't it interesting that a FEDERALLY FUNDED program to put more police out on the streets would suddenly lose funding post 9/11? I think it is smoke.
:sh:


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

That link to Police corp is working fine, I was just surfing thier web site


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

http://www.masspolicecorps.com This does not work I have been trying for days. :FM:


----------



## DanB (May 25, 2003)

shawnr76 said:


> http://www.masspolicecorps.com This does not work I have been trying for days. :FM:


its working for me right now :jump:

maybe they got their funding back now?


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Sorry, this site is temporarily unavailable.

Please check back later.

I keep getting this ](*,)


----------



## CPDexplorer (Jun 6, 2003)

It's not working for me right now :FT:


----------



## DanB (May 25, 2003)

kmf294 said:


> my understanding is that police corps was suspended indefinitely because an instructor was caught playing hide the broom stick in the janitors closet with a recruit. Have this from a pretty good source.


 :wow: damnit that pisses me off :evil: freakin sickos


----------



## CPDexplorer (Jun 6, 2003)

What a moron!! :BM:


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I heard the same thing.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Well now,

I find it ironic that Mass Police Corps was so hardcore about integrity and all, and then the program fell because of two (2) instances of inappropriate behavior by staff.
P: 

Just goes to show that EVERYBODY is human, with strength and weaknesses. Guess some instructors figured they were gods instead.

In any event, with the current Massachusetts economy and the MCJTC having some difficulty in filling academies, I think it's safe to say Police Corps wasn't necessary at this time.
:-s


----------



## PATS246 (Jun 19, 2003)

I think that whole "Mass Police Corps" idea was doomed from the start. Nothing like that works in Mass anyways. I'm sure budget cuts and all helped to end the program if that is the case. It just seem like things that work in other places never seem to work here, in the wonderful commonwealth of massachusetts. I was attending the Weymouth Police academy at the time that Police corps started. I always said to my classmates, that it wouldnt last long, probably a few classes and they'll do away with it. It is too bad if they did end the program. I really don't know what type of benefits there was to it, other than helping to find a guy looking for a job get one. Its just the way MASS work, that type of program doesn't seem to have much life to it here. Mass seems like the toughest place to get a job FT. 

t: The funny thing is, everyone seems to get on the job, finally and thankfully, then they bitch about where they work and want to work somewhere that is bigger or better. Just my personal experience. It took me forever to get on in a town, now I work with guys who have waited forever to get on. Now they bitch that this and that suck and wish they could go somewhere else. I always say, the grass is always greender on the other side. Look how far you've come and how many people would kill to be where you are, and stop your complaining. Sorry off topic in the end.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

GPD11,

You are absolutely right! Whine and cheese party here alot! Thanks for your observations both on and off topic.
:beer:


----------



## DanB (May 25, 2003)

GPD11 said:


> Mass seems like the toughest place to get a job FT. .


Is there any mass departments actually hiring right now? I havent seen any departments hiring for a long time. dunno, maybe Ill just join the USAF and move out to the southwest or Texas, Ive seen tons of departments hiring actively out there. At least out there I wouldnt have to deal with this screwy state


----------



## tigerwoody (Jul 1, 2002)

couldnt have said it better myself, gpd11


----------

